# Rattle, BPO, Sibelius



## Guest

Just finished watching the documentary about Rattle at 60, followed by a performance of Sibelius 5th at The Barbican. Seemed very good to me (made me blub ). Anyone else see this?


----------



## elgar's ghost

MacLeod said:


> Just finished watching the documentary about Rattle at 60, followed by a performance of Sibelius 5th at The Barbican. Seemed very good to me (made me blub ). Anyone else see this?


I saw the doc but not the performance after. If any of the Berlin Phil musicians dislike Rattle as much as some are reputed to do then they certainly hid it well like the good professionals they are - it seemed to be a full-on charm offensive from both sides. Enjoyed it, though - there should be more like that on terrestrial TV.


----------



## Barnaby

MacLeod said:


> Just finished watching the documentary about Rattle at 60, followed by a performance of Sibelius 5th at The Barbican. Seemed very good to me (made me blub ). Anyone else see this?


I went to their Mahler second at the RFH on the 15th. I always blub at this piece of music and I was sobbing on the night. Despite having a lousy bug, and if I can use the word with any meaning now, it was awesome.


----------



## Guest

Jeez, you people! You are so rubbish  at proclaiming the greatness of composers. Just when, exactly, were you going to let on how good Sibelius is???

All this time I only knew Finlandia...I'm now getting to grips with the symphonies, and he's overtaken Mahler in my priority list to buy the complete cycle.

Rattle, Davis, Vanska, Berglund...??? CBSO, LO, LSO...

Or do I hang on for the latest Ashkenazy?


----------



## Kivimees

I favour Barbirolli:


----------



## whiteroses

elgars ghost said:


> I saw the doc but not the performance after. If any of the Berlin Phil musicians dislike Rattle as much as some are reputed to do then they certainly hid it well like the good professionals they are - it seemed to be a full-on charm offensive from both sides. Enjoyed it, though - there should be more like that on terrestrial TV.


Mention of Sibelius always makes me think of his VC and Leonidas Kavakos. Watched him play the piece with the BPO and Rattle on Digital Concert Hall last February then live at the Barbican. Somehow I felt the German precision of the BPO takes a little away from the "soulfulness" of the music. I've seen LK live with the same piece with the Vienna Phil under Chailly at the Concertgebouw and with the Orchestre de Paris under Jarvi at the Salle Pleyel and those made me, as you say, "blub".


----------

